# Absolute Mausposition ermitteln (Koordinaten) Corel9/10 Photopaint



## samot (25. Oktober 2002)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, sich in Corel Photopaint 9 oder 10 die genauen Mauskoordinaten (also nicht nur die Grobabschätzung am Lineal) sowie ggf. bei Rechteckfunktionen (Maske etc.) den umschlossenen Bereich anzeigen zu lassen?

In der Version 7 war das ja noch problemlos möglich, aber in der 9er hab ich die Funktion trotz Intensivsuche noch nicht gefunden.

mfg

Thomas


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. November 2002)

Ehm...Gegenfrage:

Wozu brauchst Du diese Funktion?

Weil obs in Corel Photopaint 9 oder 10 geht, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nicht in Besitz dieser Programe bin.

Abewr, evtl. gibt es Zusatz- bzw. Ersatzprogramme, die diesen Zweck erfüllen könnten.

Beschreib einfach mal wozu du diese Wert Erfassung nutzten willst...

Danke!

Cutti


----------



## samot (11. November 2002)

Bei der Bearbeitung normaler Fotos ist es sicher recht egal, ich erstelle aber hauptsächlich Grafiken für den Einsatz am Computer, unter anderem Grafikelemente für ein Computerspiel.

Und bei solchen Sachen (Screendesign) ist es nun eben wichtig, daß ein Element aufs Pixel genau paßt und nicht irgendwo übersteht oder eine Lücke hat.

mfg

Thomas


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. November 2002)

Hallo Namens"bruder" (heiße auch Thomas)!

Probiers mal mit dem Lineal, das Du unter der folgenden Webseite bekommst:

http://www.spadixbd.com/freetools/?referrer=JRulerUser

CU on Board

Cutti


----------



## samot (12. November 2002)

Hilft leider wenig, da es mir ja um die Position im Bild geht, welche - je nach Zoomfaktor - variiert.

Trotzdem danke, in anderen Situationen kann das Tool durchaus sinnvoll sein.

mfg

Thomas


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. November 2002)

"You need Photoshop" - in diesem Weltklasseprogramm gibt es die Funktion .... (Koordinaten)

*btw.: In Paint von MS auch - unten in der Statusleiste!*

Leider besitze ich kein Corel, so das ich es nicht testen kann. Habe nur eine 5.0 , die aber uninstaliert!


----------



## swampdragon (13. November 2002)

Also bei der 8er Version findet man die Koordianten unter Ansicht/Rollups/info.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## cHrOmE (3. Januar 2003)

Da wo alle Objekte aufgeführt sind, ist bei mir auch das Andock-Fenster "Bild-Info", mit den X- und Y-Koordinaten.


----------



## samot (6. Januar 2003)

Volltreffer  

Fenster | Andock-Fenster | Info oder über Strg+F1

ist zwar etwas unübersichtlicher (oder besser gesagt platzraubender) als in der Statuszeilen, reicht mir aber vollkommen. 

Danke nochmal.

mfg

Thomas


----------

